# RMAF



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody going to this?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest? 

That would be quite a haul for old wagon.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, it is.

Come on, aren't you an oldie but goodie kind of old man?  

We are driving from SoCal to Denver since we'll have to haul a bunch of stuff with us to exhibit.


----------



## gavinol (Sep 13, 2010)

I never heard this before would you describe more about this??


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Certainly.

It's the largest audio show to end-users and it's a yearly event in Denver.

http://audiofest.net/2010/index.php


gavinol said:


> I never heard this before would you describe more about this??


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Is that the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest?
> 
> That would be quite a haul for old wagon.


Hey Sonny, would that be you or your vehicle? :heehee:


I'd really consider going if I knew another HTS member to hang out with...any takers? :wave:

I just ran across the RMAF, it looks unbelievable. The 2009 pictures show all of the state of the art audio setups, in hotel rooms from last year. One thing is for certain, there is no excuse for manufacturers to state that equipment or room differences account for sound differences, as they all look to have the very best equipment connected to THEIR product and they are in identical rooms. I only have a few quality speaker lines available locally and they are in quite varied environments, so this would be exciting for me.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

We will be there. 

I also know quite a few Texans coming this year so don't be a stranger.

We'll be in Room 542.

Hope to see you there.


ironglen said:


> Hey Sonny, would that be you or your vehicle? :heehee:
> 
> 
> I'd really consider going if I knew another HTS member to hang out with...any takers? :wave:
> ...


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Almost there.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thought I'd have a new job and could afford to go- no such luck :sad:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How was it? Where's the pics? :dontknow:

And yes... Glen... that would be me and my ride. :heehee:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Morning Sonnie,

Your wish is my command. 

It was great and we couldn't ask for better weather.

Thanks,


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

More pictures.


----------



## heart_sniper27 (Feb 24, 2011)

can we see uploaded pics of that! that would be awesome!


----------

